

An Open Letter to ICANN on the TLD.js Movement - dscape
http://wewantjs.org/

======
RossM
What on earth is the purpose of a .js TLD? Is it so you can link to
<http://jquery.js> instead? Seems like a minor convenience.

------
alexpenny
Can I vote to not have a .js TLD. It's pointless turning file extensions into
TLD's.

~~~
ben0x539
The perl guys got .pl, so let the javascript guys have .js!

~~~
koide
The polish guys got .pl. <Insert your pun related to polished code and Perl
here>

------
frou_dh
What's next? Are digital artists going to demand ".png" because they feel a
tremendous kinship with the alpha-channel?

------
koide
Two things:

1.- What do you want the .js TLD for?

2.- Do you really think a letter of this type will convince anybody? Reads too
much like "we want this because we want this and thus we deserve it"

If you get it, good for you, I wouldn't actually mind, but I fail to see the
importance or the actual need.

------
pacmon
While in theory I don't mind the idea of a .js TLD... This is a can of worms.
Just think about all the other programming languages out there and how many
other hackers for those would want their own TLD. Then let's expand that out
for basically anything else. The question becomes - where do we stop?

~~~
wmf
We're way beyond that point. ICANN already allows effectively unlimited TLDs
as long as they're three letters or longer. So far, thousands of new TLDs have
been applied for.

~~~
dfc
More than two thousand gTLD applications have been submitted?

~~~
wmf
Nearly 2,100 applications actually, and ICANN is still accepting more.

[http://www.circleid.com/posts/20120506_2100_new_gtld_applica...](http://www.circleid.com/posts/20120506_2100_new_gtld_applications_what_does_it_mean/)

~~~
dfc
The article says the applications were suspended?

------
h84ru3a
If this is a hobbyist thing, as the letter says, then why not act like
hobbyists? ICANN is primarily focused on domain names for profit. It's a
business.

Here's how to set up your hobbyist .js TLD. First, run your own mirror copy of
the internic root and add an entry for your authoritative .js server. Second,
run a recursive server and prime it with your enhanced copy of the internic
root. Finally, tell .js fans the IP of your recursive server. Voila, a new TLD
for anyone that wants to use it. .js fans that want to use the TLD simply need
to change their DNS settings to use your recursive server. The .js fans still
get all the same TLD's everyone accepts as "ICANN-approved", plus they get the
.js TLD. For those who don't want anything to do with this TLD (and prefer to
endorse the ICANN protection racket approach to new gTLD's), this affects
nothing. Unless they change their own DNS settings to use your recursive
server, they will never see the .js domain. All clean. Zero pollution.

